# Wedding Dresses



## crewdawg52 (Sep 5, 2007)

Son asked his mother the following question: 

"Mom, why are wedding dresses white?" 

The mother looks at her son and replies, 

"Son, this shows your friends and relatives that your bride is pure." 

The son thanks his Mom and goes off to double-check this with his father. 

"Dad why are wedding dresses white?" 

The father looks at his son in surprise and says, 


"Son, all household appliances come in white."


----------



## phil s (Sep 5, 2007)

Uh Ohhhhhhhhh....NOW you started it!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Boy-O- Boy you opened a can of worms... them women folk gonna get ya


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 5, 2007)

LMAO......LOOK OUT ..here's comes Lisaco and a few others lookin to open a can of whooooppp  A _ _ on ya


----------



## domn8_ion (Sep 5, 2007)

Ouch. Glad I'm not you when the ladies see this one.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 5, 2007)

Debi is normally pretty easy goin but you might have stirred her up this time, but I have to admit, that's funny


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 5, 2007)

*Oh, I know he didn't !!!*

*Oh, he just doesn't know what he has done.....*

*one for you, darlin'....*

What do men and pantyhose have in common? 

_They either cling, run, or don't fit right in the crotch! _


----------



## Dutch (Sep 6, 2007)

Touche' Lisa!! 'Dawg, methinks she gotcha on that one!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 6, 2007)

Ouch that one had to hurt


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 6, 2007)

He'll probably be in a wheel chair this weekend at Silver Lake


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 6, 2007)

Why do women have smaller feet than men?

So they can stand closer to the kitchen sink!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been refered to as a dishwasher more than once I'm afraid!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 6, 2007)

*What's the quickest way to a man's heart?*



_*Straight through the rib cage.*_


*(Ya can't win 'dawg, I can do this alllll dayyyyy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )*


*Lisa  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lisacsco (May 24, 2008)

I was lookin for old recipes I posted and saw this...thought some of the new people might get a kick out of our old threads.... :)


----------



## coyote (May 24, 2008)

*Not even going here..* 













BUT why did she have two black eyes??


----------

